# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿?

## Biondi

¿*Por que las ciruelas negras* son *rojas* cuando *están verdes*?

----------


## mayico

Pues yo soy daltónico así que me da igual el color que tenga la puñetera ciruela jejeje, vamos que no puedo contestarte, aunque... supongo que será el color que tienen mientras está en ese estado y... yo que se jejeje.

----------


## pableton

¿Por qué todo junto se escribe separado y separado se escribe todo junto?

----------


## Biondi

¿Por qué a la cama se le llama cama y a la cómoda cómoda siendo la cama mucho más cómoda que la cómoda?

----------


## mayico

¿Para qué vale un tampax? 
ups... esta se me ha colado, no la contesteis... jejeje

----------


## salinger

¿por que utilizan agujas esterelizadas para poner una inyeccion letal?

----------


## salinger

si alguien muere decapitado,¿sigue sin cabeza en el cielo?
¿porque abreviatura es una palabra tan larga?
¿a que se dedica el ratoncito perez?¿no vendera marfil robado en el mercado negro?

----------


## Biondi

Un parto en la calle... ¿es alumbrado público?

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Llamamos a las naranjas naranja por el naranja o llamanos naranja al naranja por las naranjas?

----------


## Ritxi

¿Las cebras son negras con rayas blancas o blancas con rayas negras?

----------


## pableton

Una ración de pollo, ¿es una aVerración?

----------


## b12jose

> ¿Las cebras son negras con rayas blancas o blancas con rayas negras?


Bueno Ritxi creo que esa si que tiene respuesta  :Wink1:  las cebras son negras con rayas blancas  :Wink1:  recuerdo haberlo visto un día en el Discovery Channel (me equivoqué de canal lo prometo  :Wink1: )

No he encontrado el enlace, pero este a lo mejor vale: http://www.luispabon.com/entropia/in...y070107-145200

Saludos

Otra más: Si abrazar es rodear con el brazo, apoyar ... ¿qué es?

----------


## mayico

pues vaya pregunta tio, esa es facil, apoyar es abrazar con la bolla, ups... soy dislexico...

----------


## Biondi

El otro día compré en tiendamagia, agua en  polvo. Pero, ¿cómo la preparo?

----------


## Iban

> El otro día compré en tiendamagia, agua en polvo. Pero, ¿cómo la preparo?


Habla con Mariano.

¿Qué pinta esta pregunta aquí?

----------


## Biondi

Los vegetarianos, ¿pueden  comer galletitas con forma de animalitos?

----------


## pableton

Dependerá de si son especies protegidas.

Ah, no, eso es los ecologistas. Que no pueden comer galletas en forma de coche.

----------


## Némesis

¿Ignoto es un elfo o el elfo es un Ignoto?

----------


## M.David

> ¿Ignoto es un elfo o el elfo es un Ignoto?


Quizás sea cuestion ignotizarle para preguntarselo...
Vale, demasiado malo, me retiro.

----------


## pableton

> Quizás sea cuestion ignotizarle para preguntarselo...
> Vale, demasiado malo, me retiro.


 :Rofl: 

otorrinolarignotológo

----------


## jrienda

No es lo mismo Dos Tazas de Te que Dos TeTaz*s

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Si un homicidio es matar a un hombre, un Suicidio es matar a un Suizo?

Porque los Pilotos Kamicaze (o como rabanos se escriba eso, vamos que los suicidas esos de los aviones) llevan casco?

----------


## M.David

> otorrinolarignotológo


Alguien más quiere unisrse a nuestro club de chistes malos?
Le mandaremos una ingnitación. :302:

----------


## M.David

Otras dos:
¿Que cuentan las ovejas para poder dormir?

¿Dónde está la otra mitad de Oriente Medio?

----------


## Mago Lawrence

¿Por qué "sujetador" es singular y "bragas" es plural?

----------


## Biondi

Cuando una persona ayuda a un criminal antes de cometer un crimen, la llamamos cómplice. ¿Por qué, si la ayuda es después de haberlo cometido, la llamamos ABOGADO?

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿Porqué los picapiedras festejan la navidad, si están en una época antes de Cristo?

----------


## eldelbar

¿Por que no es lo mismo dolores de piernas que las piernas de Dolores?
¿Por que no es lo mismo huevos de araña que arañame los......?
¿Y por que no es lo mismo que el ruso llegue el ultimo a la meta que el que te la ...eta el ultimo ruso que llegue?
Hay tantas cosas que ignotoro en este mundo....... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Némesis

¿Por qué la p..ll.. es femenina y el c..ñ.. es masculino?

¿Por qué el líquido de los anuncios de compresas siempre es azul si todos sabemos que luego el de verdad es de otro color?

¿Por qué siempre decimos "cómo te llamas" cuando en realidad nunca nos llamamos a nosotros mismos?

¿Por qué le llaman "inodoro" si su principal utilidad es acoger sustancias que huelen?

¿Por qué hacemos la cama si siempre la acabamos deshaciendo?

¿Por qué los matemáticos siempre dicen que las paralelas se juntan en el infinito? ¿Han ido allí a comprobarlo?


Un principio básico de la jerarquía:
"La longitud del nombre del cargo es inversamente proporcional a su utilidad"

Corolario:
"La longitud del nombre de una asignatura es inversamente proporcional a la calidad de su contenido"

Otro principio básico de la jerarquía:
"Tu sueldo es inversamente proporcional a tu cantidad de trabajo"

Y para terminar, insisto en el tema que más me preocupa:
Si me pongo orejas puntiagudas, ¿me convierto en elfo o en Ignoto?

----------


## pableton

Le oí una vez a Mad Martin: "No es lo mismo la tierra llena de tubérculos que ver tu cu** lleno de tierra." O "¿A cuánto tienes los huevos? A dos dedos del cu**?

Ejem... uno serio, de Ghandi: Tenemos que vivir simplemente, para que los demás siplemente puedan vivir. 

-¿Cómo se llama ese ave? -Lo ignoto. -Qué loignoitotito más bonito.

----------


## mayico

Yo soy daltónico, y el rojo, el verde y el marrón, los veo del mismo color, pero... en realidad ¿qué color veo?

----------


## pableton

No es lo mismo

Aguanta el maiz que Juan Tamariz.

Ven a atar a Rafael que Rafael Benatar

Mamá ven que Max ma-ven

Mi legajo que Miguel Ajo

Revelarán que René Lavand

El as de trébol que las tres en bolas.

Amar a alguien que Michael ammar.

----------


## Némesis

Ish... Pableton, ese ha dado en el larguero...

----------


## Biondi

Pableton.... Contando esta especie de "Bromas" eres... eres... eres buen mago. jejeje

----------


## Ritxi

Pablo, queremos más!!!!

Venga que con woody es muy fácil

----------


## Mago Lawrence

pues aqui unas cuantas leyes de murphy:

*"No importa cuantas vueltas le des a la caja de un medicamento, siempre aparece el prospecto ahi doblado"*

"*La probabilidad de que te manches comiendo, es directamente  proporcional a la necesidad que tengas de estar limpio"*

*"Siempre que se produzca un ruido por el que parezca que se ha  tirado usted un pedo, será imposible repetirlo para demostrar su  inocencia"

**"Cuando te equivocas al marcar, nunca están comunicando"*

----------


## charlie veru

Si en España comemos "filipinos" y "conguitos"...   que se come en Filipinas y en la Republica del Congo?....

----------


## pableton

Sí, eran malos, muy malos... Pero pensaré más. Ahora estoy seco.

----------


## ignoto

La única forma infalible de acertar con el limón en el pescado es ponerse el susodicho animal sobre el ojo bueno.

----------


## salinger

1:no es lo mismo verdura fresca, que verla dura y fresca 
2: No es lo mismo ser miembro del partido, que tener partido el miembro 
3como se llama una rubia con cerebro e inteligente? 

haber si alguien acierta lo de la rubia jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

!PESETA¡

¡A no, que de esas tampoco hay!  :302:  :302:

----------


## pableton

¿Rubiales?

----------


## pableton

Se abre el telón:

Se ven unas trufas muy enfadadas. Pero que muy enfadadas...

¿Cómo se llama la película?








Trufas too furious  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Tracer

> Se abre el telón:
> 
> Se ven unas trufas muy enfadadas. Pero que muy enfadadas...
> 
> ¿Cómo se llama la película?
> 
> Trufas too furious



...
...
...
Dios....
...
...
el apocalipsis ha llegado y nosotros con un as de picas en la manga...

----------


## eidanyoson

Un trasatlántico cruza el océano atlántico en plena noche. En esto que  el capitán reúne a toda la tripulación y les dice: 
- Tengo una buena noticia y otra mala. ¿Cual queréis escuchar primero?
- La buena - dice la tripulación.
- Bien - dice el capitán - pues la buena noticia es que nos van a dar 11  oscars...

----------


## Magnano

> Un trasatlántico cruza el océano atlántico en plena noche. En esto que  el capitán reúne a toda la tripulación y les dice: 
> - Tengo una buena noticia y otra mala. ¿Cual queréis escuchar primero?
> - La buena - dice la tripulación.
> - Bien - dice el capitán - pues la buena noticia es que nos van a dar 11  oscars...


¿La mala es que es el Titánic?

----------


## M.David

Se abre el telón y aparece un gitano de noche entrando a un establo, se cierra el telón.
¿Cómo se llama la película?

"El hombre que shusrubaba a los caballos"

----------


## Biondi

Señores
muy interesante, todo lo que dicen, y esta muy bien, pero... vuelvo a mi pregunta inicial y por la que abri este HILO:
   		¿*Por que las ciruelas negras* son *rojas*  cuando *están verdes*?

----------


## pableton

Si un abogado enloquece, ¿pierde el juicio?

 El mundo es redondo y lo llaman planeta. Si fuese plano, ¿lo llamaríamos redondeta?

Si lo que quieres es una respuesta (aburrida) esto es lo que he encontrado en la red:

"verdes" es una expresion para decir que no estan maduras.
Negras y rojas son los colores.
Y es por la cantidad de azucar que poseen que empiezan de color rojo ademas del hecho de la cantidad de carotenos que posee.

----------


## Pulgas

> ¿*Por que las ciruelas negras* son *rojas* cuando *están verdes*?


 
Muy sencillo: porque la oftalmología frutal aún no ha avanzado y las pobres son daltónicas (un abrazo, Máyico). Pero, eso sí, no se lo digas, porque la psiquiatría frutal también está en pañales y les podemos crear un trauma del número ocho.

----------


## mayico

Emmm ¿he sido nombrado? espero no tener que recordarte, que por lo menos soy daltónico, no cocaero... jejejeje.
Se dice que una fruta está verde cuando todavía no se ha terminado de formar para ser engullida, que sea roja la ciruela cuando todavía no está formada para comer... es porque es el color de la fruta, cuando se dice... está ciruela esta verde, no se está refiriendo al color de la ciruela sino al estado de la misma.

Te vale como respuesta :Confused:  has hecho destripar la broma...

----------


## Mago Lawrence

alaaa mayicoo con lo que me gustaba la frase 

ahora ya no tiene gracia...

jaja

ala a buscar otra

----------


## Biondi

Gracias Señores! podemos decir Hilo cerrado?
ahora si podre dormir tranquilo, sabiando que cuando amanesca esa ciruela, seguira siendo lo mismo y no un delfin.
Gracias, en este instante se me salen lagrimas de emocion
un abrazo a todos!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

y para cuando una segunda parte?

----------


## mayico

Biondi no llores amigo, y... no cierres el hilo que está divertido.
Tengo una duda, ¿antes no dormias? pobre... pues han pasado varios dias, tendrías que haber exigido la respuesta antes...

Una muy común... ¿porqué hay chalecos salva vidas, en un avión de... Melilla a Madríd? por si me caigo en algún rio??

----------


## Biondi

Weno weno va, por que gran catidad de magos visten como pinguinos? jejeje.
Quien fue el primer mago en vestirse de esta manera?.
Como se vestian antes de este mago?
Que mago implemento las chisteras o galeras?

por que los sacerdotes no pueden tener hijos?

El otro día iba por la calle, entonces una turba de pandilleros se me acerco! y se me hizo un Nido en la garganta, Si! un nido! por que tenia los HU**OS en el cuello!.


Aquí en Perú existe una celebración popular llamada Pollada, no señores no tiene nada que ver con partes humanas xD mas bien con Pollo, a la parrilla!


Si la Piscina es Honda... ¿El Mar, es Toyota?


Luego de decir tantas tonterias la gente suele pensar que mis papas son primos.

----------


## salinger

Perdonad señores por tardar tanto en daros la respuesta sobre mi chiste mlo sobtre la rubia (  e estado fuera unos dias ).

como se llama una rubia con cerebro e inteligente? 



golden retriever!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ravenous

> Weno weno va, por que gran catidad de magos visten como pinguinos? jejeje.
> Quien fue el primer mago en vestirse de esta manera?.
> Como se vestian antes de este mago?
> Que mago implemento las chisteras o galeras?
> 
> por que los sacerdotes no pueden tener hijos?
> 
> El otro día iba por la calle, entonces una turba de pandilleros se me acerco! y se me hizo un Nido en la garganta, Si! un nido! por que tenia los HU**OS en el cuello!.
> 
> ...


Weno weno va, por que gran catidad de magos visten como pinguinos? jejeje.: Porque la gente es muy poco original, y se cree que por vestir como Kaps, Pollock, o .... ya van a triunfar.

Quien fue el primer mago en vestirse de esta manera?. Robert-Houdin, pero no exactamente de pingüíno, sino más bien con vestimenta de "calle".

Como se vestian antes de este mago? ¿Has visto "Merlín el encantador" de Disney? Pues eso.

Que mago implemento las chisteras o galeras? Es una pregunta difícil. Yo apostaría por Robert-Houdin, pero vete a saber.


por que los sacerdotes no pueden tener hijos? porque se les llama sobrinos.

Luego de decir tantas tonterias la gente suele pensar que mis papas son primos. Asegúrate de no tener un cura en ascendencia directa no vaya a ser...

----------


## Biondi

Excomulgaron a un cura en españa.. creo que por hacer magia o algo asi, en las noticias decia que estaba empalmado...

----------


## Biondi

Por que las puertas de las iglesias son altas Bien altas!
Para que entre el Altizimo!
La gaseosa mas Antigua? la Crush! Jesus le dijo a Pedro, "Pedro, toma tu CRUSH y sigueme"

----------


## mayico

Biondi... no es por nada, pero... cuanta otras cosas, y no metas lo religioso, que aunque sean chistes... puede crear alguna polémica, ya que casi todos los que hasta ahora se cuentan van directo a un sector religioso.

Aún así me he reido, que conste... jejeje.

----------


## Biondi

Va va Mayico, tienes razon. Bueno je, uno mas hombre no hace daño a nadie !
Una Sorpresa.... Es una Sor o Madre Superiora, con problemas de encarselamiento?
Sera el ultimo! 
Un Abrazo!

----------

